

Don't save your passwords as plaintext. Hash them - salt them - save them. - cfontes
http://www.dreamincode.net/forums/index.php?automodule=blog&blogid=1267&showentry=3217

======
swombat
No.

<http://swombat.com/2010/12/14/how-to-safely-store-a-password>

